# help-280z-engine dying



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

My friends got a 1975 280z(fuel injected) and we have been trying to get it in good running condition. We have got it started, but it is off and on. sometimes it starts fine and idles normal. But sometimes it will start up and crap out soon after. And sometimes it will start and idle fine but once we give it gas it won't idle steady after. We have had it running strong for a half hour in the driveway but when we went to drive it around the block it crapped out down the street. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Did you do all the regular maintanance stuff (cap&rotor, fuel filter, spark plugs, etc)? Get some of that electrical contact cleaner and clean all the electrical connections in the engine bay. Every single one. All the injectors, sensors, coil, efi relays, etc. There may be a few dirty contacts.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Had a similar problem with a 86 pulsar.
Check the fuel pressure. Mine was low fuel pressure.


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

My friend and I have replaced the fuel filter, fuel injectors, spark plugs, and all the rubber hoseing. The fuel seems to flow fine, we think it is an electrical problem.


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

Also we have replaced the fuel filter.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

I agree with clean all electrical contacts. I'd also check all your emissions stuff. I seem to remember mine having trouble with egr or o2 sensor. Intermittent problems are usually electrical in nature.

Good Luck
-W


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

check the plug @ the engine temp sensor on the right side of the head, clean the contacts and see if the plud is bad. it is the same as a gm fuel injector plug available @ any auto parts store. you may need to replace the sensor itself and is about $30.00. i had this problem on mine. if the plug is bad or the sensor is bad the car will not run!! z are notorious for the factory bullet connectors becoming corroded so i would check all of those too. hope it helps.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Could be a bad TPS sensor signal due to either a bad sensor or a bad wiring harness.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

have a similar problem. My hole egr tube is missing, dont know where it went? My local nissan dealership seems incapable of ordering me a new one that fits. To check if you have one look into the manifold area right by the firewall standing on the driver side. There should be a tube going from the manifold to egr valve on top part of the engine. If not you can feel around, and feel a big hole with threads and no tube.


----------

